# Guppy or Tetra? not both?



## KellyL

We went to the fish store today to begin stocking our new 200l tank. We walked around and made a list of what we would like then took it to someone who worked there to make sure they would all be ok together. 
The guy said that we can either have Tetras or guppy/mollies but not all together, is this true? I've never heard of that before.
Also he said definitely no to the red tailed shark that we really wanted (I knew we could only have one) but he never gave a real reason why and I cant find a reason online.
I found that they are territorial and are generally bottom dwellers but there are no real warnings not to keep them with certain things?

Are there any good, accurate websites that will help me choose what fish will go together? I dont particularly trust the guy in the store!

thank you!


----------



## Geomancer

You can read the profile here on the Red Tail Shark, click the name in your own post. In short, they get very aggressive.

Tetras and live bearers are not usually good together because Tetras are soft water fish, and live bearers are hard water fish. You'll want to know what your tap water is to know which you should go with.


----------



## KellyL

Thanks for your reply! I just discovered the fish profiles on here! I can understand about the shark but my parents kept one in a community tank many years ago with no trouble at all, even had a cory catfish and loach its why we really wanted one! And at the store they got about 30 of them in a 10galon holding tank!

We have very soft water here, it practically comes straight out of our sandstone mountains. The Guppy profile here says "Will tolerate a wide range of water parameters including pH, temperature and hardness" if that is correct surely they will be ok in an environment suited to tetra? or is it THAT different?

Sorry for all the questions, I cant seem to find two places with the same advice!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Fish stress isn't as easily observable as stress in humans or cats and dogs; just because everything looked fine to you doesn't mean it was in the tank. It's also not a good idea to base your fishkeeping practices on what the store does. They recognize (and hope) that the housings will only be temporary and know they can subject the fish to much greater levels of stress, knowing (and hoping) they will be moved to better homes before the stress takes it toll on the fish (fish gets sick and dies). 

To address the guppy and tetra problem, guppies probably could live in your water as the captive bred strains are pretty far removed from the wild ones, but they won't have the best quality of life, meaning they will probably live shorter lives. On the other hand, tetra will live a long life and show wonderful colors in your soft water. There are some really stunning tetra out there. Be thankful for your soft water! :lol: Some fishkeepers spend lots of money to make their water soft!

I think you should check out the Freshwater Articles section of the forum. Byron has taken a lot of time into researching and writing some very good articles, including ones on stress and water hardness.


----------



## Chris7

I've had no problems keeping neon tetras and fancy guppys together for over a year now and they all still are healthier then ever. So I'd say you shouldn't have a problem,Hmmmm I wonder if my tank being Heavily planted have something to with it? I'am no expert ether, I've only been doing aquariums for just over a year now.


----------



## 1077

I believe from the many post's on many forum's,,that enough people struggle with keeping soft water fishes in unsuitable ,hard water,and vice versa that some weight should be given to the wise suggestion's of keeping softwater species in soft water,and fishes who enjoy the mineral content in hard water in more alkaline condition's.
Life for the fishes, and hobbyist, is much easier this way.
Those who do not heed the advice offered,, often spend considerable $$ replacing/medicating sick ,dying/dead fishes.
Been keeping guppies since I was in high school,(40 year's ago) and the large majority of them will nearly alway's fair better in hard ,alkaline water of 10 + degrees hardness with one male to three or four females.
Tetra's are just as likely to do poorly in hard water, and appreciate soft acidic condition's not withstanding those of this species that do well in broader range of water's, or those few who claim to keep them successfully in hard water (How hard,how long?).
Will alway's be those who keep fishes outside their comfort level's but they are in my view becdoming fewer and hopefully this is a result of seeking knowledge BEFORE purchasing the fish as opposed to plopping them in the tank and," wait and see".
Can keep and Eagle in a bird cage,,Raise a child in a closet,, but they will not thrive.


----------



## Canadian Fish

Chris7 said:


> I've had no problems keeping neon tetras and fancy guppys together for over a year now and they all still are healthier then ever. So I'd say you shouldn't have a problem,Hmmmm I wonder if my tank being Heavily planted have something to with it? I'am no expert ether, I've only been doing aquariums for just over a year now.


Me too, neon tetras and fancy guppies. Never had problem.


----------



## Geomancer

Canadian Fish said:


> Me too, neon tetras and fancy guppies. Never had problem.


It's not an aggression issue, it's a lifespan issue.

The effects are not something you'd see right away but is more like the difference between living 3 years versus 5.

If your water is right down the middle for hardness/pH it works better than on either side.


----------



## KellyL

Thanks for all your posts guys!  I had a good look at the different tetra on the fish profiles and I think we are going to special order some from the fish store (they dont have a great selection atm) I will read Byrons articles this weekend!  x


----------

